# First time training!



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Lots of info on the internet ! I also like to watch "The dog whisperer" 
Just make sure it's positive, fun & enjoyable for the pup.
Good luck !


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Never too early to start!

Check out Taking Care of Puppy Business. Available at www.dogwise.com. 

I start training as soon as they come home at 7 weeks!


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank-You. I want to know how long then took for your puppy/dog to know the basic commands (sit, roll over, stay, etc)? Did you train your puppy/dog for 1 hour per day or was it like 10-20 mins per day? Thanks again!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Golden101 said:


> Thank-You. I want to know how long then took for your puppy/dog to know the basic commands (sit, roll over, stay, etc)? Did you train your puppy/dog for 1 hour per day or was it like 10-20 mins per day? Thanks again!


Congratulations on the new addition!

I try to start mine by teaching them their name, then add sit, here, AHH and NO! (Ahh is a general reprimand, NO is reserved for fear of god, you're going to die type reprimands.) 
These usually take a few days to get started and understood, then it's time to add polish and duration to the commands. Training sessions should be short and offered several times each day. Four ten minute sessions is better than one forty minute session. 

Once the pup has learned and understands a command, don't let expectations slide. Be consistent. 

My pups usually know their names, come running when called, and sit nicely in front of me by 9 - 10 weeks of age.

A good DVD to get you started is Sound Beginnings with Jackie Mertens. 

.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pat Quinn from Everlore has a great articles series on everythingolden.com called Bringing Up Puppy.

http://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_52.htm


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats on the soon new puppy...;-)
I would start as soon as he walks in the house. Establish rules from the beginning...for example: dont let him on the couch one time and then punish him another...stuff like that.
A puppy that young can only pay attention for like 5 min...so short training sessions are good. Start with his name, sit, down, come....you will see that they are really smart.
Good luck...;-)


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :wave:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Potty training is good. I believe in bringing your puppy outside for all there potty breaks. Our puppy was fully house broken by 4 1/2 months old.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Training starts the same day you bring your puppy home. At first training sessions will just be a couple of minutes long. You should start potty training ASAP but a young pup can learn lots of basic commands at a very early age.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Start potty training right away! You don't want them getting into the habit of accidents. Also, we started basic commands after giving him a couple of days to get used to us and the house. Good luck!

BTW, that article Ljilly posted is very useful! We learned too late not to let Rusty have free roam of the house- he started doing his business in the other room. Imagine his displeasure when we got the gate a couple of days ago! LOL


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Potty training and name are the first ones but other basic commands are easily learned. Be consistent. Short sessions at first. Puppies generally don't leave their moms til at least 6 weeks old. Puppies that young do not have good bladder control at all. Plan to take your pup out very shortly (1/2 hour or less) after playing, eating, drinking, waking from a nap, etc. Remember to see your vet shortly after your pup comes home. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. O.k, so let me this straight. 

Lets say I give my pup a schedule like this:

1) I wake up 10:00am, and take him outside if he needs to do potty.

2) I come back and give him food. Then take Him outside 20-30 minutes (or 15 minutes) after eating, to make sure he goes to "potty". If he doesn't, then I put him in the crate for 15-20 minutes, then take him outside again until he goes potting.

3) Once He go potty, I come back home and start playing with Him and teaching him. Right after I play with Him, I take him outside (about 12:30pm) for a walk and to let him do potty if he needs to.

This is not a complete schedule, but will this be a correct schedule (and will it make him potty trained)? I know, I should always reward my pup when he potty in the correct place  

I am sorry if I sound dumb, its just I am so confused and new to this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, a puppy sleeping until 10:am would be a miracle lol! The tinier the puppy, the less bladder control. At seven or eight weeks, a pup might have to go out a bit more often than on the schedule- like in the middle of that play period too. To be blunt, you have a good _poop_ schedule there, but the pee part is more often at first. Don't get overwhelmed though; it goes by fast if no bad habits are formed. Tango is twelve weeks, and she is functionally housebroken and knows to go to the door. Be a fanatic at first, and the whole thing will be over more quickly and postively. Give potty a phrase for your pup. I tell mine"Hurry Up"; my sister says "Go Potty". If you say it every time and form an association, it makes the dog's whole life so much easier. I can tell Finn(who is five) "go Hurry Up", and he just automatically trots off and goes potty. Do say a firm, strong "No", if you catch your pup mid-pee in the house and immediately carry outside. Praise going outside- good puppy! Yes! Hurry Up! Yes!. . .Say nothing and be neutral if you find a done-deed in the house, but did not see it. Make sure you spray the special odor break down product any place the pup did go in the house. Mainly, success is about supervision. An occasional accident inside can be overcome, but two in one spot becomes a bad habit. Puppies have ZERO idea that you consider the house sacred. They just do what comes naturally- breathe, eat, sleep, and go to the bathroom when they have to go. Do remember the pint-sized little tyke means no harm at all and just is being a cheerful normal puppy by threatening the life of the carpet. . . It will be over soon. Cheers!


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> *Well, a puppy sleeping until 10:am would be a miracle lol!* The tinier the puppy, the less bladder control. At seven or eight weeks, a pup might have to go out a bit more often than on the schedule- like in the middle of that play period too. To be blunt, you have a good _poop_ schedule there, but the pee part is more often at first. Don't get overwhelmed though; it goes by fast if no bad habits are formed. Tango is twelve weeks, and she is functionally housebroken and knows to go to the door. Be a fanatic at first, and the whole thing will be over more quickly and postively. Give potty a phrase for your pup. I tell mine"Hurry Up"; my sister says "Go Potty". If you say it every time and form an association, it makes the dog's whole life so much easier. I can tell Finn(who is five) "go Hurry Up", and he just automatically trots off and goes potty. Do say a firm, strong "No", if you catch your pup mid-pee in the house and immediately carry outside. Praise going outside- good puppy! Yes! Hurry Up! Yes!. . .Say nothing and be neutral if you find a done-deed in the house, but did not see it. Make sure you spray the special odor break down product any place the pup did go in the house. Mainly, success is about supervision. An occasional accident inside can be overcome, but two in one spot becomes a bad habit. Puppies have ZERO idea that you consider the house sacred. They just do what comes naturally- breathe, eat, sleep, and go to the bathroom when they have to go. Do remember the pint-sized little tyke means no harm at all and just is being a cheerful normal puppy by threatening the life of the carpet. . . It will be over soon. Cheers!


Well, I guess I have to wake up at 7:00am or 8:00am (lol). Anyway, thank-you very much!


----------

